

How Benjamin Button got his face [TED Talk] - shalmanese
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/ed_ulbrich_shows_how_benjamin_button_got_his_face.html

======
sam_in_nyc
It's incredible to think that such amounts of manpower and money can be put to
use solely to develop a special effect for a movie. Millions of dollars and
hundreds of people over the course of two years working for what? A special
effect. Truly fascinating.

I wonder if investors in movie get the rights to the software that gets
created in the process, and if they view it in and of itself a good reason to
invest.

------
PStamatiou
I thoroughly enjoyed this particular TED talk. 155 people over 2 years
(although they started the project in 04) for all of this technology for a
single movie? Damn.

~~~
mhb
They should have spent some of it on a better script.

